# Check passport dates!!!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Just realised that Anouks passport has run out!
I thought the booster was due end of Jan but in fact it was the 8th all he paper work says ayearly booster is required and that is how the pasport is stamped!
I was going to query the yearly booster when we visited the vet as we only go to France for 2 weeks
Anyone any ideas or shall I just leave it and start her again when we eventually get a new pup later on in the year. We were not planning on going to France this year any way and was only going to give her the booster to keep the passport going!
I just feel bad having to put her through more vaccinations and another blood test . A bit peeved at my vet also for not sending a reminder they don't even for normal boosters!
If the passport is invalid I will give her a break from the jabs and just leave it until the new pup is able to get theirs done !
Just a warning I'm so cross at myself for not checking earlier but also a bit relieved she isn't just being vaccinated for the sake of it . When she does get a new passport I am going to make sure that they put the expiry date of the vaccine!


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Nickynoo I booked our two cats into the vets to have their booster rabies injection when I looked at their passports they have been given the 2year injection. Saved ourselves some money and the cats a trip to the vets. check with your vets to make sure that he gave you pet the one year or the two year injection. Joan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Nickynoo said:


> Just realised that Anouks passport has run out!
> I thought the booster was due end of Jan but in fact it was the 8th all he paper work says ayearly booster is required and that is how the pasport is stamped!
> I was going to query the yearly booster when we visited the vet as we only go to France for 2 weeks
> Anyone any ideas or shall I just leave it and start her again when we eventually get a new pup later on in the year. We were not planning on going to France this year any way and was only going to give her the booster to keep the passport going!
> ...


Hi I am a bit confused by your post, as you state that you thought the vaccine was due at the end of Jan, and that all the paperwork says it is a one year etc but later you say 'I am going to make sure that they put the expiry date of the vaccine!'BUT the date of the vaccine expiry date is clearly marked in your pet passport. IF you have gone past this date whatever happens you will def have to start all over again at a time that suits you. Check that your pet def hasn't had a two year vaccine by looking at this expiry date in your passport...........it seems unusual now that the vaccine was in fact only a yearly one, are you 100 per cent sure on this. Calias def go on that expiry date rather than expecting you to have a yearly one if you are a UK resident.

I just wonder if you are getting confused with other EU requirements BUT as I say check the expiry date in the passport as that is what you need to go by...............nothing else.

I just have a feeling that you might be being misled ref requiring a yearly booster............as I say and I can't express this enough check the expiry date in the passport.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

When we had our dog vaccinated the vet put renewal down as 1 year in passport. However, thanks to other posts on this site I checked the vaccine used and found out that it did not need booster for another 3 years. Took details off the web site to the vet; he took a couple of days to check and then amended the expiry date on the passport without the need for the booster. If you check various vet web sites you will see that quite a few now say booster only needed after 3 years. But check what vaccine was given and then go to the makers web site and it should tell you period for booster.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi thanks for your replies I will get it looked into! Anouk has had her passport for 2yrs first year the 2 injections and blood test then last jan she was given a booster, the passport then says next rabies booster due jan 8th 2009 
These are the only dates I have to go on! From reading info on here I was going to check this time with the vet why they were giving her a yearly booster! But I will ring them and check which vaccine they used and see if they can amend the passport
Thanks all


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi the other thing you could do is check the name of the vaccine used and phone them........or see if they have a website.

One of my dogs had his passport done nearly three years ago, he had his first booster last year and it doesn't expire again now for 3 years as it was a different vaccine from the first used, the other dog had hers two years ago and it has one more year to run.

One thing that confuses many UK vets is that they THINK you need an annual vaccine for some countries, this is only the case if you reside in say France for 3 months or more as you then take on the rules of that county but see Zuliritas sticky at the top of the forum and also read the letter in that post from DEFRA.

PS as I said before the passport shouldn't have a booster date in it, it should clearly state an expiry date and that is the date that counts.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A little point that is worrying me here, is, that where the vet alters dates if he has it wrong as you cant have alterations on a passport.
A friend had a lot of problems with that when she tried to come back.
They finally said ok but they dont like alterations.
Surely they should reissue a passport if they have made a mistake.
My vet was very muddled about the date of boosters and it is because of the 3 month Rule in France.

Mavis


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> A little point that is worrying me here, is, that where the vet alters dates if he has it wrong as you cant have alterations on a passport.
> A friend had a lot of problems with that when she tried to come back.
> They finally said ok but they dont like alterations.
> Surely they should reissue a passport if they have made a mistake.
> ...


I would agree with that, must admit if I had a passport that was amended etc it would worry me the whole time we were away.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all, How the vet amended our dog's passport is that he crossed out the original entry and put in a new one below. So it looked for all intents and purposes as the latest entry.

One other point to bear in mind is when you go to the vets in France is to make sure that they mark up the passport correctly with time and date. On both occasions we have used them we have had to point out to the vet that they have failed to stamp a page or put a time in (bit late when you get to the ferry or euro terminal and find it missing).


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

yorksbill said:


> Hi all, How the vet amended our dog's passport is that he crossed out the original entry and put in a new one below. So it looked for all intents and purposes as the latest entry.
> 
> One other point to bear in mind is when you go to the vets in France is to make sure that they mark up the passport correctly with time and date. On both occasions we have used them we have had to point out to the vet that they have failed to stamp a page or put a time in (bit late when you get to the ferry or euro terminal and find it missing).


 Hi we use the Vet in Forges Les Eaux and he is really thorough when he fills in the passport, he checks and double checks everything, including double checking what time your return journey is, price wise he is a lot cheaper than the vets in Calais and approx a 2.5 hour drive from Calais.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Anouks passport has expired! The passport says expiry date 08/01/09 . the vaccine paper work says 05/09.
The vets say they have a policy of giving yearly boosters to safeguard the pets return. They use the same vaccines that are used in France etc for yearly vaccines.
They have offered to give abooster and do a blood test and add this to the existing passport.
I have decided to wait until we get our pup sometime later in the year and when the pup is old enough to start a passport do them together! both on new passports and let this be a lesson to check dates!
Scotland here we come!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Nickynoo said:


> Anouks passport has expired! The passport says expiry date 08/01/09 . the vaccine paper work says 05/09.
> The vets say they have a policy of giving yearly boosters to safeguard the pets return. They use the same vaccines that are used in France etc for yearly vaccines.
> They have offered to give abooster and do a blood test and add this to the existing passport.
> I have decided to wait until we get our pup sometime later in the year and when the pup is old enough to start a passport do them together! both on new passports and let this be a lesson to check dates!
> Scotland here we come!


Hi I still don't understand that, as you say they have offered to give a booster and do a blood test as far as I am aware the booster would now be no good as you will have to start the whole passport process again, the other thing I don't understand is the vaccine paperwork that you refer to dated May, something seems wrong somewhere.

I would def suggest you check the vaccine yourself and contact the makers of it...........some Vets here in the UK do seem very confused by the whole issue of pet passports.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

My suggestion is that next time you have them vaccinated, go to a different vet. Check their web sites or ring them before you do and use one that provides a 3 year vaccine. You can check the period for re-injecting (booster) by looking of the vaccine makers web sites.

In our case, I had to download and print data from the makers web site and other vets. 

Here is what is said on the Intervet web site about the Nobivac rabies vaccine;

Nobivac® Rabies Data Sheet
Suspension for injection for dogs and cats. 
Presentation

Inactivated vaccine containing >2 I.U. Rabies virus strain Pasteur RIV per dose. Also contains Aluminium phosphate as an adjuvant. 0.1 mg/ml Thiomersal are added as a preservative.

Uses 

For the active immunisation against rabies to reduce clinical signs and mortality.

Onset of immunity: an adequate serological response (>0.5 I.U.) has been demonstrated 2 to 3 weeks after vaccination. 

Duration of immunity: 3 years.

Dosage and administration

A single dose inoculation of 1 ml is sufficient irrespective of size, species or breed of animal. Sterile equipment should be used for administration. Avoid contamination of vaccine with traces of chemical sterilising agents. Do not use chemicals such as disinfectant or spirit to disinfect the skin prior to inoculation.

Primary course and booster vaccination:

Dogs & cats

Primary vaccination age* 3 months or older

Booster vaccination every 3 years

Route of administration intramuscularly or subcutaneously


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As Yorksbill says it is the Nobivac vaccine by Intervet that gives 3 year immunity. 
If you want to stay with your vet ask them to order it in for you if they do not stock it. 
Vets have been filling in vaccination cards for so long with an annual booster that it would be very easy, if you think about it, for them to put a booster down as due next year.
They have also been dealing with "health certificates" for a long time for dogs that are being "exported" (including owners going for over 3 months) to another country. These have very different requirements to the Pet Passport Scheme and it could be easy to mix them up when they get into the "dog going to France" frame of mind.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies it does seem very confusing 
I think the reason the vaccine expiry date said may 2009 was because it was an old vaccine!
Our vets are adament that the dogs need yearly boosters but that if we require them to put the vaccine expiry date on the passport on our head be it!
I think that the vets are not familiar with the scheme. 
When we get our new pup and when the time comes I am going to get both dogs passports started together . I will go armed with all the information I can find and ask them to booster according to the manufacturers instructions 
I don't know why they make it such hard work !
I may even go to a different vet for the passports but it won't be till next year now anyway. 
Thanks for your help everyone!
Happy holidays and lets hope the midges are kind to me in Scotland in August!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Nickynoo said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies it does seem very confusing
> I think the reason the vaccine expiry date said may 2009 was because it was an old vaccine!
> Our vets are adament that the dogs need yearly boosters but that if we require them to put the vaccine expiry date on the passport on our head be it!
> I think that the vets are not familiar with the scheme.
> ...


Hope you get sorted but it still doesn't make sense, esp as you say the expiry date is May if I were you I would def book in with another Vet and get it all checked out.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It sounds like your vet either isn't up to speed on the PETS passport scheme - or he is ripping you off!, especially as you say he gave 2 shots and a blood test, one vax is all that is required normally then the blood test.
I think I would be inclined to change my vet!!!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Last time we came home from France, the French vet made a mistake on Paddys passport, and tipexed ( not sure of spelling, it's white stuff)
it out. The lady at the tunnel was not at all impressed and said alterations were not acceptable. After some seliberation she allowed us to travel, but with a ticking off.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RobMD said:


> It sounds like your vet either isn't up to speed on the PETS passport scheme - or he is ripping you off!, especially as you say he gave 2 shots and a blood test, one vax is all that is required normally then the blood test.
> I think I would be inclined to change my vet!!!


 Hi some vets do give two shots, I know my Vet did for both my dogs and that was two different clinics that did the process for each dog, as I changed Vets when I got my second welshie.

I know others on here too have posted that they have had two I think it is more a safety precaution so that there is no chance that the blood test isn't successful.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I queried this with my vet, he said that if given with other vacs, there may be chance of it not taking, but if given alone it was unusual for it not to take. I would rather have the one shot given and see what happens rather than pump in more vaccine than necessary!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RobMD said:


> I queried this with my vet, he said that if given with other vacs, there may be chance of it not taking, but if given alone it was unusual for it not to take. I would rather have the one shot given and see what happens rather than pump in more vaccine than necessary!


Our Vet never asked and the vaccines etc were just given, fortunately both of them were fine.


----------

